# My Audi A3 1.8T ´02



## allu (May 13, 2002)

Heres my A3, what do you think?.


----------



## Sofa_King (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (allu)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

i think you should vgive it to me







sweeet ride man i want one


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*

Any underhood pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## allu (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (turbo20v18)*

Still stock under the hood. Hopefully i'll be able to aquire some more power during the coming winter months.


----------



## TheGinster (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (allu)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (allu)*

Love it man.
I wanna go back to Britian.








Also, I see you live in Finland, a friend of mine Markus lives in a small town near Helsinki, they mostly cut trees there.








Talk to you later and nice ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolin215 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (Tadd)*

I wish they had them in the US







sweet ride!


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (allu)*

OEM wheels?


----------



## allu (May 13, 2002)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (Imola Yellow GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imola Yellow GTi* »_OEM wheels?

Nope, the rims are AEZ Olymp (two piece) 18" x 8,5" with 225/45 tires. The audi-logos are from oem rims.


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (allu)*

2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for AEZ.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (Tadd)*

Dont like wheels but looks good man, u have the same centre caps as me: Audi TT or A4 ones








How low is ur car man?
Looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## allu (May 13, 2002)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_How low is ur car man? 

Its lowered about 60-65 mm. Cant lower any more cos the front wheels would touch the arches.


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (allu)*

i'm jealous. slam that thing with some spacers


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (allu)*

Very Cool


----------



## handycandyandy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: My Audi A3 1.8T ´02 (allu)*

wish i had one


----------

